# My puppy doesn't like to be brushed



## leotylanah (Aug 12, 2012)

I have a 9 month old cockapoo called Tilly , she doesn't like to be brushed... I have tried a normal brush and a slicker brush. When I try to brush her she moans and tries to nibble the brush... then she sounds like she is getting really cross (growling).She does not snap out at all, which makes me think she may just be playing, but this does make any brushing really hard work.... I can normally muddle through brushing small areas.. How can I teach her that brushing is ok???


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I gave Pushca a treat then kept them at my side whilst I brushed her. ( smelly fish is great)
I would actually use a human brush with soft, plastic bristles rather than the steel severe ones from the vets and maybe start her on a babies brush. 
She still doesn't really like it but I kind of tickle and stroke her at the same time: this takes her mind off it and makes it fun
Hope this helps 
))


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Is she growling when you get to matted bits? This can be uncomfotable and they need teasing out. Hattie thinks brushing is a game she is kept short so matts are minimal. I used to think she didn't like being brushed but if I try to brush Minton she wants a bit of the action so I guess she doesn't mind after all!


----------



## crazy lady (Jan 19, 2012)

murphy was very wriggly at grooming times, mouthing my hands and generally thinking it was some sort of game, then i got an old table out of the garage, put it on the deck outside, and he is 100%better being brushed on there, he even now tries to jump onto it for his brushing!try it, not sure what i will do in the winter though!


----------



## leotylanah (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice... Tilly thinks its more a game I think, but I have noticed she has matted sections in her fur, but she won't let me brush them out.. Really worried in case these get worse...


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Have you tried a tangle teaser? They work a treat on humans and animals!


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Going to try to brush my puppy today for the first time. Hoping that if I get into the habit of doing it every day, little and often, it'll be better for both of us.


----------

